# Anyone shooting Vanes



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

I’m shooting feathers started with 4in to stabilize my bad release as my release has gotten better I’ve moved down to a 3in feather. Recently I’ve seen a few guys shooting low profile vanes ( Bonhing Impluse recurve vane) using a springy which I use. Anyone out shooting vanes ?


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Flex Fletch seem to work well for me


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

When you make a "bad" release.....vanes show it. Feathers are a little more forgiving. Only reason to shoot vanes is if you hunt in the rain. Feathers will hunt fine, just have to steam them back to life when they get wet and lay down.
Vanes will get dry and brittle with age, (we all do).


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Haven't used vanes for a while. With a lot of twist, finding the right rotation can be tricky for clearance 2413s (NAP plunger rest), with 4 or 5 inch anything. Feathers seem to be more forgiving so that's what I've used for the last 4 years. I had a bow shop fletch a few last time because they were falling off (don't bother with home dumpo glues). They stayed on great, but I'm not going that route again. I'd try vanes again if I could find a little lower profile in a 4 or 5 inch length. Yeah, my release is a work in progress too.:set1_draught2:


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

I like feathers, but at the moment I am shooting blazer vanes at the moment.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Shooting Compound barebow, found feathers group better. You pay a price on arrow speed at the longer distances but on the field rounds wind never seems a big factor.


----------



## Hybridized (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm shooting vane tec 3" helical. Having good results.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

AAE is my top choice


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Anybody try the Bohning impulse vane


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

I shoot the cabelas carbon hunter 55/70 with 4" vanes. They shoot good enough for me and my hunting. Do have to tweak the knock though to insure as little as possible contact with rest.


----------



## Altered Carbon (Oct 4, 2019)

Im going to be putting together my first arrows early next week and will be trying out the AAE trad vane that came out a couple months ago. Ive heard nothing but good things about it. They do make a rather small/low profile one from the look of the website. Maybe give it a try.


----------



## ScarFinga (Feb 2, 2017)

I switch back and forth, but I prefer vanes. Feathers are way more forgiving, but much slower IMHO


----------



## ScarFinga (Feb 2, 2017)

Altered Carbon said:


> Im going to be putting together my first arrows early next week and will be trying out the AAE trad vane that came out a couple months ago. Ive heard nothing but good things about it. They do make a rather small/low profile one from the look of the website. Maybe give it a try.


I should ad that I always use 4" vanes and feathers~


----------



## K515 (Oct 21, 2019)

Not me


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Fingers? Feathers ONLY. (jmo)_


----------



## Cptbs (10 mo ago)

Also shooting vane tec, no issues with nap flipper.


----------

